# billing with a fellow



## MARCYL (Mar 18, 2014)

Do you need to put a modifier on a visit or procedure if a fellow does it with one of your dr's?  if so what modifier do you use?  If not how do you account for the fellow?
thanks
marcy


----------



## ehanna (Mar 18, 2014)

It is very important to use the GC modifier when billing for "fellow" as they write up the notes for the visit and the Doc usually just signs off and agrees with the plan. If audited and the GC is not in place the Residents notes are not considered and you are left with pretty much zero usable documentation.

I hope this helps 

Emily


----------



## MARCYL (Mar 18, 2014)

i am under the understanding that a fellow is different then a resident since they have already finsihed their schooling.  I know that you need to use the GC with a resident ,does medicare consider a fellow along the same lines as a resident?  we are a teaching hospital.
thanks
marcy


----------

